# B&M Pool Filter Sand from International Pool & Spa



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

Has anyone picked any of this stuff up recently? I went to the International on Taunton in Oshawa and I ended up with two bags of silica sand #20 grit but the gentleman said there's a new by-law that means the sand has to be dyed brown in order to indicate it's silica sand. Is anyone using this new dyed stuff? And does anyone know where I could get my hands on the white nephylene sand I used to purchase at international? It's a white bag with a green label.


----------



## hibackgold (Oct 14, 2017)

i got some white with some black pool filter sand at Discounters Pool/spa warehouse in scar (markham/ellesmere area) about 6 months ago...


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

I don't know that particular product but I know Canadian Tire sells non-dyed greyish-white PFS: http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/pool-filter-sand-20-lbs-0814253p.html#srp


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

riggles17 said:


> Has anyone picked any of this stuff up recently? I went to the International on Taunton in Oshawa and I ended up with two bags of silica sand #20 grit but the gentleman said there's a new by-law that means the sand has to be dyed brown in order to indicate it's silica sand. Is anyone using this new dyed stuff? And does anyone know where I could get my hands on the white nephylene sand I used to purchase at international? It's a white bag with a green label.


 I get my beach sand/rocks in Cobourg, and it is FREE !!!


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

Where in Cobourg??


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

You can take Burnham St. down to the beach, and in Cobourg,almost all roads lead to the lake. Enjoy.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You can collect beach sand in Whitby as well. The local pool shops such as Ewings in Whitby have the NS PFS, or you can go to Bathe and McLellan in Oshawa and get #20 grit silica sand, for less money than PFS.


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

Lol, I must've been very tired and thought you meant that you got aquarium sand for free somewhere in Cobourgh. But I see now you did say "_beach_ sand". I've been tempted to get some free sand from the beach but a lot of folks warn that it carries all sorts of unwanted organisms. Do you disinfect yours in any way?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I get all my rocks and some gravel/ sand from the beach. Everything gets bleached.


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

What proportion of bleach to water do you use?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I add enough bleach to make the water feel slippery. Bleach is cheap, so, I use lots.


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

How long do you rinse to get the bleach out before you put the rocks in your tank?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you are using rocks, give them a good rinse until the smell is gone, or add some dechlor. Letting them dry will finish off any residual chlorine.


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks for the tip.


----------

